# Lumiere



## jimmaclean

One of the best ships I have ever sailed on was the MT Lumiere. A Moss Tanker being run by Cunard-Ellerman. Hard working ship but brilliant shipmates.
I'd love to hear from ex-shipmates who remember the good times up until '92 when it went to Guernsey Ship Management.

Please feel free to reply with witty reminiscings etc eg Tommy Bampton (C/E) enthralling us one Saturday with the technicalities of breeding pedigree cats, or Ingy (3rd Engineer) winding up Vic Murray (C/E) by chilling the red wine !!


----------



## pensioner

*M.T Lumiere*

Hi Jim!!
When were you on Lumiere, I was on her from Mar.to Jul. 76, as Electrician. I joined in Curacao and left in Gibraltar, via Halifax N.S, Rotterdam and Immingham. Gordon Ward was skipper to R/dam and followed by P.R. Owen and I think John Hoy was C/E. I sailed with Tommy Bampton on the "Luny Mouse" in 75. (==D) (==D) 


rgds


----------



## R798780

Did one trip on Lumiere, March to August 1975 as Mate. For my second trip on Lumiere I relieved Gordon Ward for three months in 1992


----------



## john g

Did she have Pielsticks ? I'm amazed she lasted till the early 90's. There must have been some vast improvements on the Luminous..john g


----------



## Neil Mant

Hi i was a steward on the Lumiere early 80s, pipe line to the sky,in port stanley.
Neil


----------



## pensioner

Hi John G.
Yes Lumiere did have 2off Pielstik V12 2.0 engines clutched and coupled, via a reduction gearbox, to a sinlge shaft. She also had Shaft Alts fed before the gearbox. I'm not sure about her but the "Luny Mouse" was retrofitted in Singapore with BBC Turbo Blowers, when we came out of D/Dock the Drivers had to put there steaming bonnets on Backwards. I was Lecky on her at the time.(Jester) (Jester) (Jester) 

rgds


----------



## john g

pensioner said:


> Hi John G.
> Yes Lumiere did have 2off Pielstik V12 2.0 engines clutched and coupled, via a reduction gearbox, to a sinlge shaft. She also had Shaft Alts fed before the gearbox. I'm not sure about her but the "Luny Mouse" was retrofitted in Singapore with BBC Turbo Blowers, when we came out of D/Dock the Drivers had to put there steaming bonnets on Backwards. I was Lecky on her at the time.(Jester) (Jester) (Jester)
> 
> rgds


The original blowers on the Luminous were a nightmare in fact the whole show was rubbish, they obviously improved things , the chief at the time was a guy called Bain who had a passion about stipping the Napier units and cleaning them ...a lot of work for nothing....funny how things stick in your memory


----------



## R798780

Luminetta also had the Napiers replaced by Brown Boveri. Blower problems were then relegated to memory. I can't remember what year / age that happened.


----------



## Derek Roger

The Moss Tankers you have referred to had Napier Blowers and they were a disaster . The Chief Bain would have been Johnnie Bain from Scotland .
The change out to Brown Boveri would have been a very good move . 
Mahsud and Mahair had Brown Boveri from the outset and never a problem . The tankers has Naiper and they were a curse .


----------



## pensioner

Hi Dereck.
Yes The Moss tankers came out of the builders with Napier Blowers, but after a number of wasted years and money, Cunard finally saw sense and changed to BBC. The difference was immense, where on the Napiers Exhaust Temperature was always the watchwords after change Max Power seemed to be the new ones, for same cargo in same conditions on "Luny Mouse" an extra Knot and half was no problem, and of course being on time and speed charter the blowers soon payed for themselves.(Jester) (Jester) 
rgds.


----------



## john g

Hi Derek yes it was Johnnie Bain, he relieved another chief who had been onboard since the dockyard handover, this was voyage No 2 and never forgotten. We had a 2nd eng Wally Halverson ? anyone any idea if he ever was ever seen again on the Cunard/Brock/Moss circuit


----------



## jimmaclean

Pensioner
I was on the Lumiere from Aug 89 until Aug 92, apart from one trip on the ACT 2 in 90. I was one of the last guys on her when Guernsey Ship Management took over the manning. Ian Ingram was the only Cunard (P&OCL) guy left after me.


----------



## john g

What happened to her in the end, in fact does anyone have any idea where the Luminous ended up ? John G


----------



## Peter Eccleson

John G
Sailed on Luminous in about 1976. P Gulf, Singapore, Batangas to Hong Kong. Great ship. She was sold to Saudi owners to become the Al Khafji in 1977, then she was sold to Greeks in 1984 and became Kriti Episkopi until finally ending up on the beach at Alang in 1999. She did outlast Lumiere and Luminetta though:
Lumiere became Leona III in 1993 and was beached at Alang in 1995.


----------



## johnb42

Anyone remember the Daily Mirror comic strip 'Garth'. There was an odd looking character called Professor Lumiere in it.
Sorry, off topic, I'll get me coat.


----------



## Schwan

Morning,
I am new to this site and this is my first post.
Basically every time I hear the band Bad Company I think of the Lumiere, just heard it now. The name Ingy, rings a bell, and Vic Murray ring bells. Was Vic's wife called Jude?
I was a P&O engineer cadet, Gavin Kernaghan - Belfast, who sailed round S. Africa in early 1992. Maybe my best ever commercial trip to sea.
There was a lecky, Graham from Whitburn - big lad, on board at the time. I heard he was crushed in a lift on a container ship.
The Second engineer was Mike ??? who was the big Bad Company fan. Any one remember him?
Pilsbury was the fiver and there was even a girl deck cadet.

Someone please help me remember Mike ????


----------



## Duncan112

Schwan said:


> Morning,
> 
> There was a lecky, Graham from Whitburn - big lad, on board at the time. I heard he was crushed in a lift on a container ship.


Yes, sadly Graham was killed in a lift accident on one of P&OCL's big Far Easters (Peninsular from memory) around 1993, 1994, a good shipmate RIP

Anyone sail with Steve Percival on the Lumiere?


----------



## dannic

First trip engine cadet 1977 joined Capetown. Stan Jones Chief, Des Smythe old man, 2nd was Maltese, 3rd was ex-P&O or Trident steam chief doing his motor time, Phil Douglas. Then I think Big John Hotham, 4th Tony Sheldrake, fiver Mike ? Then Ian May Chief, Leccy Tom from Ashington, other cadet Pete Paisley, Jane (Rogers?) deck cadet was there for a while also. 
Luminetta a few years later before redundancy as 4th. Worst thing was Sharples Gravitrol purifiers. Should have stuck to milk!
Dannic


----------



## romney01

I did my first trip as an engine cadet on the Lumiere - joined her in 1979 in Durban. Chief was Dave Richardson, second Derek Clarke, third Gary Muncaster (had his wife with him), fourth Bob (the knob) Ives, fiver Dave Green. Lecky never came out of his cabin except to bronzy and pick up a bottle of rum from the grocer (Iggy Jamieson). Old man was Dave Watson, can't remember the mate, second officer was Pete Moxon (also had his wife with him, Mary I think). I remember Bob Ives had a girlfriend from the rooftop bar at the Royal hotel in Durban. One day Bob was propositioned by the girlfriends aunty with the immortal words "Bob, what would you say if I told you I want you - now"?
Great ship.


----------



## jimmaclean

Gavin - 2/E was Mike Emery. I was probably on with you - I was 4/E from Nov 91 until mid March 92 and joined again from early May 92 until late Aug 92.
Duncan - I sailed with Percy on the Lumiere. Last I heard he was on cruise ships.


----------



## Duncan112

jimmaclean said:


> Gavin - 2/E was Mike Emery. I was probably on with you - I was 4/E from Nov 91 until mid March 92 and joined again from early May 92 until late Aug 92.
> Duncan - I sailed with Percy on the Lumiere. Last I heard he was on cruise ships.


Thanks Jim,

I had his address in Carlisle - above the shopping centre in the posh flats - will look again next time I'm there


----------



## grakay

It's ages since I've been on this site but it's Remembrance Day today and I was the C/O on the Lumiere when it was a storage tanker in The Falklands in 1983. I got relieved by whoever it was that took over from me and had 3 days before I got to fly home, so I was delegated to represent the MN at the San Carlos war memorial service with Prince Andrew and Maj. Gen Peter de la Billiere. I was just about to post the souvenir photo on Facebook but found it has been lost to moisture behind the glass frame. I doubt anybody has a copy as I was the only MN person there. Reading some of the other posts has really reminded me of the good old days and some of the tanker fleet personalities.


----------



## R781128

I can remember shipping a Turbo Blower in a lifeboat from Luminous to Lustrous (or vice Versa) in the middle of the Gulf of Papua,north of Australia. We had to be SO careful with that box !


----------



## R798780

romney01 said:


> I did my first trip as an engine cadet on the Lumiere - joined her in 1979 in Durban.Old man was Dave Watson, can't remember the mate, second officer was Pete Moxon (also had his wife with him, Mary I think).
> Great ship.


Wayne Olsen, Jack Dobson, John Laing were around at that time as Mate. I know Wayne did a spell on that coast. I'll see if I can drag a few more names out


----------



## Coogs.

*Dave Coogans*

I was on Lumiere from August to December 79 on SA coast. I was deck cadet with Brice something or other. Wayne Olsen was C/O and Watson was the Old Man. Probably the best trip I did. Finished of on the Servia as Third Mate. One of the Engineers was a rabid Ipswich supporter. The rest is all a bit vague.


romney01 said:


> I did my first trip as an engine cadet on the Lumiere - joined her in 1979 in Durban. Chief was Dave Richardson, second Derek Clarke, third Gary Muncaster (had his wife with him), fourth Bob (the knob) Ives, fiver Dave Green. Lecky never came out of his cabin except to bronzy and pick up a bottle of rum from the grocer (Iggy Jamieson). Old man was Dave Watson, can't remember the mate, second officer was Pete Moxon (also had his wife with him, Mary I think). I remember Bob Ives had a girlfriend from the rooftop bar at the Royal hotel in Durban. One day Bob was propositioned by the girlfriends aunty with the immortal words "Bob, what would you say if I told you I want you - now"?
> Great ship.


----------



## Chalklands

dannic said:


> First trip engine cadet 1977 joined Capetown. Stan Jones Chief, Des Smythe old man, 2nd was Maltese, 3rd was ex-P&O or Trident steam chief doing his motor time, Phil Douglas. Then I think Big John Hotham, 4th Tony Sheldrake, fiver Mike ? Then Ian May Chief, Leccy Tom from Ashington, other cadet Pete Paisley, Jane (Rogers?) deck cadet was there for a while also.
> Luminetta a few years later before redundancy as 4th. Worst thing was Sharples Gravitrol purifiers. Should have stuck to milk!
> Dannic


Hi,
My father was Stan Jones, I think he did a number of trips on the Lumiere. He retired in ;82 after the Falklands If I remember correctly. He sadly passed away in 2006.

Pete


----------



## dannic

Hi, Stan Jones was a traditional Chief, and I was a cadet so never really got to know him. He never caused any grief as far as I know, he and the 3rd, Phil Douglas, used to often compare notes on steam recip jobs, as I recall! Sorry to hear he has passed away.
Dannic.


----------



## R798780

Chalklands said:


> Hi,
> My father was Stan Jones, I think he did a number of trips on the Lumiere. He retired in ;82 after the Falklands If I remember correctly. He sadly passed away in 2006.
> 
> Pete


Not sure about the '82 ............... we were on Luminetta together in 1984


----------



## climbinggashead

Hi Dave
I think I was on there with you as 4th Eng - were you with Chris Guy?

Chris Heathcote


----------



## MBarrow

First sailed with Stan Jones as 4th on the Lucigen March 75 - August 75. We had just come into the anchorage at Bahrain and just got finished with engines and Stan and 2nd Pete Brennan said you can finish up and took off. 

Engine telegraph then rang half ahead, what do you do. Went through the motions of starting the Doxford, with no joy. They both then appeared on the bottom plates, they had asked to bridge to ring the telegraph and had then shut off the starting air to the engine. They were watching from the middle plates to see what I would do. 

Then again as 2nd on the Lumiere Jan 79 - April 79. Stan's biggest problem was lube oil consumption, don't know how many times I got turn to after the night log was dropped off, to find out where the lube oil had gone as the levels were changed form the noon log. 

I was also off for a few days that trip with what ended up as a kidney stone. After three days the guys were begging me to turn to as Stan had donned boilersuit and was in the engineroom.


----------



## Chalklands

Hi,
Thanks for your posts. I am probably wrong on his retirement date, as thinking about it, I think he retired just before I went to Uni in 1985. Where does the time go?

I just think it is nice that you remembered working with him and took the trouble to post a reply. Much appreciated! In my career (accountancy) I doubt anybody would have such a forum such as this to comment on old work colleagues!

Pete


----------



## plsbeechtree

*MT Lumiere*

Well that takes me back. I was 4th Engineer on the Lumiere for one trip round the far east in 1974/5.

Philip Seaton


----------



## shipmate17

grt 14925.built 1972 by Eriksbergs.Gothenburg.renamed 1993 LEONA III.scrapped Alang 1995.


----------



## para handy clyde

*mv lumiere*

My brother-in law Michael Lauder was aboard her on her Journey south to the Falklands campaign.
Michael was not a seaman.
It must have been difficult for him at first.
He volunteered to sail with her. Something to do with her Cargo
He does not know I am Posting this.
I am Ex Merchant Navy so I knew what lay in store as far as the weather was concerned.
As it transpired, everyone involved in the conflict was a Hero.
Anyone who was on her at this time will remember Michael.He is that type of guy.


----------



## para handy clyde

para handy clyde said:


> My brother-in law Michael Lauder was aboard her on her Journey south to the Falklands campaign.
> Michael was not a seaman.
> It must have been difficult for him at first.
> He volunteered to sail with her. Something to do with her Cargo
> He does not know I am Posting this.
> I am Ex Merchant Navy so I knew what lay in store as far as the weather was concerned.
> As it transpired, everyone involved in the conflict was a Hero.
> Anyone who was on her at this time will remember Michael.He is that type of guy.


Michael remembers the Leckie.nickname The Dancing Bear


----------



## R798780

para handy clyde said:


> Michael remembers the Leckie.nickname The Dancing Bear


The dancing bear was Ian Seery from Sunderland. He was on Luminetta same time as Piggy Wilson who became known as the dancing pig - same evening they went ashore!


----------



## Derek Roger

R798780 said:


> The dancing bear was Ian Seery from Sunderland. He was on Luminetta same time as Piggy Wilson who became known as the dancing pig - same evening they went ashore!


Ian Seery was our chief elecrician on Maihar when we had the gear box explosion in Tokyo bay . See a picture of a lot of the crew including Ian in my gallery Derek


----------



## dannic

R798780 said:


> The dancing bear was Ian Seery from Sunderland. He was on Luminetta same time as Piggy Wilson who became known as the dancing pig - same evening they went ashore!


Dancing Pig?? Master? If so sailed with him on Luminetta during Falklands, altho we did our STUFT in far east not in South Atlantic.
Dannic.


----------



## R781128

john g said:


> The original blowers on the Luminous were a nightmare in fact the whole show was rubbish, they obviously improved things , the chief at the time was a guy called Bain who had a passion about stipping the Napier units and cleaning them ...a lot of work for nothing....funny how things stick in your memory


I recall shipping a turbo blower in a lifeboat from Lustrous to Luminous in the Timor Sea


----------



## redzero1

soggy d , big d the chief engineer darts games f44 avcat





grakay said:


> It's ages since I've been on this site but it's Remembrance Day today and I was the C/O on the Lumiere when it was a storage tanker in The Falklands in 1983. I got relieved by whoever it was that took over from me and had 3 days before I got to fly home, so I was delegated to represent the MN at the San Carlos war memorial service with Prince Andrew and Maj. Gen Peter de la Billiere. I was just about to post the souvenir photo on Facebook but found it has been lost to moisture behind the glass frame. I doubt anybody has a copy as I was the only MN person there. Reading some of the other posts has really reminded me of the good old days and some of the tanker fleet personalities.


----------

